# Baiting legal again! Just posted today



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Ken said:


> Two bills. One for baiting, one for feeding.
> 
> $hitmer will sign them cause it is a revenue increase for the state. Doesnt matter what the cause is.


Exactly. When you get the politicos involved all they care about is the green. Make a case that whatever you want will make the State money and nothing else matters.

I’ve already contacted my House Rep regarding some changes I’d like to see for next year....... I say we go back to four buck tags for starters. Shouldn’t be too hard of a sell as it will generate money and tons more opportunity.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

brookie1 said:


> It's a derogatory term used by immature adults to show contempt for an inanimate object.


Only the guys that can only kill immature bucks have a problem with the word. Bird baiting bill


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Next thing you know, they'll start allowing people who aren't disabled to use crossguns.


Hopefully


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> What's a crossgun?
> 
> I know that a crossbow is, never heard of a crossgun though.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


same thing as a string gun, but a little different than a training wheel bow.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

jr28schalm said:


> Only the guys that can only kill immature bucks have a problem with the word. Bird baiting bill


Only the guys that say 3.5 is mature seem to kill any "mature bucks" around here anyway....


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Trout King said:


> Only the guys that say 3.5 is mature seem to kill any "mature bucks" around here anyway....


Ouch


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

John Hine said:


> Ouch


At least I can admit I don't care about shooting mature bucks, unless 3.5 qualifies .


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

jiggin is livin said:


> What's a crossgun?
> 
> I know that a crossbow is, never heard of a crossgun though.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A crossgun is a pre loaded bow which is aka a crossbow.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

dang!! wasted $250 on rr sugar beet seeds


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

We need to make it easier for certain guys to take a mature deer. Anything hindering that is unacceptable.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Crossbows aka crossguns.

Compounds aka training wheels.

Yep, I am still mostly in training wheel mode, sometimes dabble with a real bow. Did get my first crossgun kill this year. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

S


Trout King said:


> At least I can admit I don't care about shooting mature bucks, unless 3.5 qualifies .


State land Michigan, 3 1/2 is mature in my book


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't care if people bait since they're chasing different animals than me anyways but combine bait with the high number of doe tags. ... gonna regret that in a few years I guarantee it


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

nothbound said:


> I don't care if people bait since they're chasing different animals than me anyways but combine bait with the high number of doe tags. ... gonna regret that in a few years I guarantee it


Ideal for limiting CWD. Dead deer cant contract it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

cakebaker said:


> A crossgun is a pre loaded bow which is aka a crossbow.


cocked and locked


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

If this has a chance of being considered on the floor it will have to happen before Friday According to the house s calendar they are only in session the next three days along with the senate But the senate will be in session for a few days next week so they could conceivably vote to approve it before opening. Personally I don’t think it’s gonna happen but you never know.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

So does this mean the dudes who already got pinched for baiting can tear up their tickets?


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

sparky18181 said:


> If this has a chance of being considered on the floor it will have to happen before Friday According to the house s calendar they are only in session the next three days along with the senate But the senate will be in session for a few days next week so they could conceivably vote to approve it before opening. Personally I don’t think it’s gonna happen but you never know.


That's a good point. They aren't around much during the holidays.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

John Hine said:


> Ouch


What happen?.Bird beak penetration


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> So does this mean the dudes who already got pinched for baiting can tear up their tickets?


Yep tear them up boys


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

What are the specifics on the bill? Any limit or type? I got a deep discount on beets that I couldn’t pass up but my wife wants the garage back soon...


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Make beet wine, problem solved


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

spikekilla said:


> What are the specifics on the bill? Any limit or type? I got a deep discount on beets that I couldn’t pass up but my wife wants the garage back soon...


Go to the state House of Representatives website and you can type the bill number in and read the bill


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Trout King said:


> Only the guys that say 3.5 is mature seem to kill any "mature bucks" around here anyway....


When you say 3.5... you're talking months right ? I only shoot the babies and let the big ones breed... I call it quality deer management


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Crappietime said:


> When you say 3.5... you're talking months right ? I only shoot the babies and let the big ones breed... I call it quality deer management


No, no, I wait till December to shoot fawns. They gain a few lbs going into winter. I look for 7 month olds. Easy to drag and tender. True Story.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trout King said:


> No, no, I wait till December to shoot fawns. They gain a few lbs going into winter. I look for 7 month olds. Easy to drag and tender. True Story.


And they look a LOT bigger with that puffy coat against the snow.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

cakebaker said:


> A crossgun is a pre loaded bow which is aka a crossbow.


You forgot the most important part, the scope


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trout King said:


> No, no, I wait till December to shoot fawns. They gain a few lbs going into winter. I look for 7 month olds. Easy to drag and tender. True Story.


Yep and if you’re like me you’ll want to try and target, early born buttons, the bigger the nubs the better and you’ll add a few more lbs to the freezer compared to female fawns.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

vsmorgantown said:


> Yep and if you’re like me you’ll want to try and target, early born buttons, the bigger the nubs the better and you’ll add a few more lbs to the freezer compared to female fawns.


Nah, I don't shoot the buttons, I let them walk so the MAPR supporters can get their (sometimes) 2.5 year old participation trophy . Doe fawns eat just fine. Hell, I can carry a 70 lber 1.5 miles on my back like I did in Ohio a couple years ago.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Trout King said:


> Doe fawns eat just fine. Hell, I can carry a 70 lber 1.5 miles on my back like I did in Ohio a couple years ago.


Is that considered statutory hunting?


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Crappietime said:


> When you say 3.5... you're talking months right ? I only shoot the babies and let the big ones breed... I call it quality deer management



See that by you’re avatar!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bansheejoel said:


> See that by you’re avatar!!


Good guess but willing to bet it's his son's, and CONGRATS young man


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Good guess but willing to bet it's his son's, and CONGRATS young man


Good job captain obvious


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bansheejoel said:


> Good job captain obvious


Ummmm...... Huhh.. pretty sure you called him out about his avatar saying he's a small deer killer, correct ???? Maybe I assumed wrong.
I'm no keyboard cowboy so that's it from me


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

This is so stupid, how bout voting before banning. 
DNR=Dumb, Never Right


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Two different processes. NRC banned it, legislature is trying to overturn it. DNR really doesn’t have the decision making authority per se. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

hb4687 passed through the house today, so now it goes to the senate.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Trophy Specialist said:


> hb4687 passed through the house today, so now it goes to the senate.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

Trout King said:


> Nah, I don't shoot the buttons, I let them walk so the MAPR supporters can get their (sometimes) 2.5 year old participation trophy . Doe fawns eat just fine. Hell, I can carry a 70 lber 1.5 miles on my back like I did in Ohio a couple years ago.


show off.. geesh you have a full outdoor life .. awesome and glad your kids are involved.


----------

